# تصميم محرك يعمل بالهواء المضغوط



## حماده على لطفى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الحمد الله 
لقد توصلت الى تصميم محرك يعمل بالهواء المضغوط يمكن تركيبه فى السياره او اتوبيس و حتى القطارات المحرك عزمه عالى جداااااا و هو تصميم جديد كليا و هو يعتبر خليط من محركات السولار و البنزين و محرك الطائره و يتميز بخفه الوزن و صغر الحجم و زياده عزم الدوران
المحرك يعمل كليا بالهواء و يقوم شحن الاسطوانات تلقائيا اثناء السير و فى الموضوع القادم سوف اقوم بشرح و التوضيح بالصور و لكن حاليا انا بعمل فى اتخاذ براءه اختراع و بعد صدور الشهاده فسوف اعرضه على سيادتكم 
اخوكم : المهندس محمد على لطفى 0


----------



## abusallam (30 أكتوبر 2009)

_الله يعطيك العافيه والى الامام_


----------



## abusallam (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ياحبذ ولو فكره جيده عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## EYR247 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الى الامام ا لى الامام


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق وننتظر الموضوع والشرح منك


----------



## بوب رام (8 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقك الله ورعاك
لكن لا حكم على العمل ولا نقد بناء ولا استفادة ولا مناقشة قبل المشاهدة
سدد الله خطى المؤمنين وحماهم
برعاية الله عز وجل


----------



## HICHAM1982 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*بالتوفيق وننتظر الموضوع والشرح منك*​


----------



## فراس الجوهر (17 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق أنشاءاللة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 أبريل 2010)

*أخي الكريم 
هذا الموضوع قد طُرح مؤخرا في قسم الميكانيكا العام ، وحدثت به مشاركات عديدة ، واليك الروابط المتصلة بالموضوع :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189620.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189620.html
وانصح من يريد التعليق علي الموضوع مراجعة الروابط المذكورة حتي لا يحدث تكرار .*


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (20 أبريل 2010)

الى الامام وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ALAAMOH (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اللة يوفقك وان شاء اللة من الناجحين


----------



## الثعلب2000 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو ان تضع الرسوم بعد الحصول على براءة الاختراع


----------

